# Issues loading app



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Just got to my car and tried to use the Stats app to open my frunk. Pressed the button and nothing happened. Switched over to the Tesla app and noticed it stated last updated July 27th and a spinning circle. Been like that for a few minutes. Could this be due to Tesla servers being down, and if so, does Tesla have a status page to mention potential outages and ETA to resolution?

The info is outdated as well. I’m sitting in my 3 and battery is at 84% and it’s unplugged.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Logged out and in with mount success, and deleted and reinstalled app and now it won’t even show anything, just stuck at connecting.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Did you go out to your car and see if it was connected to LTE? Mine was not connecting when I left work and it was because the car dropped LTE and needed a reset to connect again.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

It’s got an LTE signal, and is now on my home WiFi and still nothing.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

So I did a reset and as soon as it came back up the navigation started to route to an address I was heading to yesterday. I remembered when I tried to send the address from my phone to my car last night my phone gave an error that it couldn’t be sent. I just ignored it, but apparently that glitched the 3’A computer that no inbound connections were working. TeslaFi verified that no data communications were reaching the 3 since 730p yesterday and communications were resumed about 730p today after I did the reset. So 24hrs of missing info and I had no clue as the BT connection worked and getting in/out of the vehicle worked normally. Wish there was a way for Tesla to automate an email stating “hey we haven’t been able to reach your car in the past hour”.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Have you tried rebooting your car? With foot on brake hold both scroll wheels down on steering wheel for a few seconds. Sometimes it will clear up stuff.

If that still fails you might need a service call.

The phone as key via Bluetooth is completely independent of network connectivity.

P.S. to many apps spoil the soup. I now tend to run none. Except stats app with background turned off. Had 6 day run with it parked and it lost nothing in phantom drain, not 1 mile !!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

mswlogo said:


> Have you tried rebooting your car? With foot on brake hold both scroll wheels down on steering wheel for a few seconds. Sometimes it will clear up stuff.
> 
> If that still fails you might need a service call.
> 
> ...


See my previous post. The cause of the issue was due to sending an address from my phone to my car. Must of hung a process that blocked its ability to receive any communications.

As for the phantom drain I've never heard of anyone not losing ANY type of charge even for just one day. Minimal phantom drain I've seen anyone report would be about .1mi/hr which would put it at about 1% drain per day. Zero drain over 6 days is physically impossible. That's just the nature of batteries.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> See my previous post. The cause of the issue was due to sending an address from my phone to my car. Must of hung a process that blocked its ability to receive any communications.
> 
> As for the phantom drain I've never heard of anyone not losing ANY type of charge even for just one day. Minimal phantom drain I've seen anyone report would be about .1mi/hr which would put it at about 1% drain per day. Zero drain over 6 days is physically impossible. That's just the nature of batteries.


I couldn't believe it myself. I think part of it has to possibly do with temperature it was at when it finished charging last and temperature when I looked at it 6 days later. Range is always an estimate based on a voltage.

Regardless, it has been consistently extremely low phantom drain lately.

I charged it to 70% before I left and it was 70% when I arrived. I even checked my TWO power monitors to verify it didn't top off while away. I always set charge limit way down after charging to make sure it does not do these top offs.


----------

